

Attribution of the Sony Hack to a Bulgarian Group - zmanian
http://sony.attributed.to/

======
alexcpsec
Who cares the evidence is not being shared? Attribution is at anyone's reach
now! Customize and run your own Sony Hack Attribution generator at
[https://github.com/blackfist/sonyhack](https://github.com/blackfist/sonyhack)

